# used to vs. would



## wolfbm1

Nurtje mnie różnica między:

*Used to*  a  *Would*.

Np o "Sir Alfred" z filmu "The Terminal" można powiedzieć:

He *would *sleep on a bench.  =  Sleeping on a bench was part of his typical day/behaviour.

ale nie:

He *used to* sleep on a bench.  = In the past he regularly slept on a bench but now he doesn't.

Bo w dalszym ciągu to robi.

Poza tym dlaczego  nie można powiedzieć:

When we were little we *would* live in the country and I remember our lovely next door neighbour who always looked tanned.

Trzeba powiedzieć:

When we were little we *used to* live in the country and I remember our lovely next door neighbour who always looked tanned.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Nurtje mnie różnica między:
> 
> *Used to*  a  *Would*.
> 
> Np o "Sir Alfred" z filmu "The Terminal" można powiedzieć:
> 
> He *would *sleep on a bench.  =  Sleeping on a bench was part of his typical day/behaviour.
> 
> ale nie:
> 
> He *used to* sleep on a bench.  = In the past he regularly slept on a bench but now he doesn't.
> 
> Bo w dalszym ciągu to robi.


Nie znam filmu, ale właściwie to już sam odpowiedziałeś sobie na pytanie. Would nie mówi nam czy osoba przestała coś robić czy nie. Used to tak. Wydaje mi się, że po polsku moglibyśmy się pokusić o: zawsze spał/ sypiał na ławce vs. zwykł (był) spać na ławce. W pierwszym osoba mogła przestać to robić albo nie (chociaż komentarz od posługujących się polskim byłby mile widziany). W drugim przypadku jest raczej jasne, że już tego nie robi. 



> Poza tym dlaczego  nie można powiedzieć:
> 
> When we were little we *would* live in the country and I remember our lovely next door neighbour who always looked tanned.
> 
> Trzeba powiedzieć:
> 
> When we were little we *used to* live in the country and I remember our lovely next door neighbour who always looked tanned.


Would nie może być używane z czasownikami wyrażającymi stany. Live jest właśnie takim czasownikiem.
 Czasami może się zdarzyć, że czasownik normalnie wyrażający stan może być użyty z would, np:
She would always be sick before dinner at my mother's.
ale wtedy zmienia się i nie jest to już stan, ale bardziej celowa czynność. 
W takim zdaniu użyjemy used to:
He used to be a teacher.


----------



## Slovianka

Nie jestem anglistką, ale śmie mi się wydawać, że chodzi o niuans znaczeniowy - "will-would" bedzie wyrażać pewien obyczaj, który może byc mimowolny, nie musi wynikać z intencji, a jednoczesnie może byc dla kogoś charakterystyczny. W "used to" wyczuwam pewną uświadomioną intencję. Czy te przeczucia mają trochę sensu ?


----------



## majlo

Slovianka, nie wydaje mi się. Co masz na myśli poprzez "pewną uświadomioną intencję"?


----------



## Slovianka

No tak. Chyba coś mąciłam.


----------



## wolfbm1

O ile użycie 'used to' jest stosunkowo łatwe do zrozumienia (np. I used to go to 
Łazienki Park when I lived in Warsaw. = Chadzałem [często chodziłem/zwykłem chodzić/kiedyś chodziłem] do Parku Łazienkowskiego gdy mieszkałem w Warszawie. [= Teraz już tam nie mieszkam a więc nie chadzam] ) -  to z użyciem "would" jest już jednak trochę gorzej. Chociaż niby proste bo w jezyku polskim też można "chadzać" ale nie "mieszkiwać" -  już raczej "kiedyś mieszkać". Czyli "I used to live in Warsaw" a nie: "I would live in Warsaw". W tym kotekście zarówno 'used to' jak i 'would' odnoszą się do rzeczy, które nie są już aktualne. (A propo - jak te ostatnie zdanie przetłumaczyć na język polski? - which are not true any more?)

Teraz, te dwa zdania: _"He would sleep on a bench." = Sleeping on a bench was part of his typical day/behaviour_ oraz  "_He used to sleep on a bench." = In the past he regularly slept on a bench but now he doesn't_ są w podręczniku języka angielskiego "UPPER INTERMEDIATE Total English Student's Book" w tabeli Active grammar na str. 63. Tabela następuje po artykule "The man who lost his past" w którym mowa o irańskim uciekinierze Merhanie Nasseri czy też Sir Alfredzie, który od 1988 koczuje na lotnisku Charles de Gaulle. Zgubił dokumenty. Mieszka (= mieszkał i nadal mieszka) na ławce prawdopodobnie jeszcze do dzisiaj. A więc użycie obydwu zdań: "He would sleep on a bench." oraz "He used to sleep on a bench." w tym kontekście wydaje się mącić w głowie bo sugeruje że on już więcej na ławce nie mieszka. Tym bardziej że w tekście artykułu na temat życia na ławce mamy zdania: "He actually lives in the basement shopping mall of Terminal One. Alfred's red bench is the only anchor in his life."  W podsumowaniu artykulu jest inne użycie "would" (chodzi o reakcję Alfreda na otrzymanie dużej kasy z Dreamworks): "He was now under the impression that the film company, Dreamworks, was going to get him a passport and take him to California; Steven Spielberg would come to his rescue; Tom Hanks would visit him at the beach. It hasn't happened yet."  Chodzi tym razem o przeszłe użycie 'will' a nie o częste robienie czegoś. I jak ten biedny student ma to wszystko  pojąć?


----------



## majlo

wolfbm1 said:


> O ile użycie 'used to' jest stosunkowo łatwe do zrozumienia (np. I used to go to
> Łazienki Park when I lived in Warsaw. = Chadzałem [często chodziłem/zwykłem chodzić/kiedyś chodziłem] do Parku Łazienkowskiego gdy mieszkałem w Warszawie. [= Teraz już tam nie mieszkam a więc nie chadzam] ) -  to z użyciem "would" jest już jednak trochę gorzej. Chociaż niby proste bo w jezyku polskim też można "chadzać" ale nie "mieszkiwać" -  już raczej "kiedyś mieszkać". Czyli "I used to live in Warsaw" a nie: "I would live in Warsaw". W tym kotekście zarówno 'used to' jak i 'would' odnoszą się do rzeczy, które nie są już aktualne.



Zauważ, że _I would live in Warsaw _może być też zdaniem składowym trybu warunkowego (zakładam, że wiesz, co ten tryb wyraża). Na przykład: _I would live in Warsaw if I were a little richer_.



wolfbm1 said:


> (A propo - jak te ostatnie zdanie przetłumaczyć na język polski? - which are not true any more?)



Na przykład:_ ..., które nie są już zgodne z rzeczywistością. _Albo: _..., które już nie mają miejsca_.



wolfbm1 said:


> Teraz, te dwa zdania: _"He would sleep on a bench." = Sleeping on a bench was part of his typical day/behaviour_ oraz  "_He used to sleep on a bench." = In the past he regularly slept on a bench but now he doesn't_ są w podręczniku języka angielskiego "UPPER INTERMEDIATE Total English Student's Book" w tabeli Active grammar na str. 63. Tabela następuje po artykule "The man who lost his past" w którym mowa o irańskim uciekinierze Merhanie Nasseri czy też Sir Alfredzie, który od 1988 koczuje na lotnisku Charles de Gaulle. Zgubił dokumenty. Mieszka (= mieszkał i nadal mieszka) na ławce prawdopodobnie jeszcze do dzisiaj. A więc użycie obydwu zdań: "He would sleep on a bench." oraz "He used to sleep on a bench." w tym kontekście wydaje się mącić w głowie bo sugeruje że on już więcej na ławce nie mieszka. Tym bardziej że w tekście artykułu na temat życia na ławce mamy zdania: "He actually lives in the basement shopping mall of Terminal One. Alfred's red bench is the only anchor in his life."  W podsumowaniu artykulu jest inne użycie "would" (chodzi o reakcję Alfreda na otrzymanie dużej kasy z Dreamworks): "He was now under the impression that the film company, Dreamworks, was going to get him a passport and take him to California; Steven Spielberg would come to his rescue; Tom Hanks would visit him at the beach. It hasn't happened yet."  Chodzi tym razem o przeszłe użycie 'will' a nie o częste robienie czegoś. I jak ten biedny student ma to wszystko  pojąć?



Jeśli podmiot nadal śpi na ławce, to rzeczywiście użycie _used to _i _would _jest tutaj co najmniej dziwne.
Odnośnie do końcowej części tekstu, te dwa _would _przy Hanksie i Spielbergu również wydają się być częściami składowymi trybu warunkowego.


----------



## wolfbm1

"Zauważ, że I would live in Warsaw może być też zdaniem składowym trybu warunkowego (zakładam, że wiesz, co ten tryb wyraża). Na przykład: I would live in Warsaw if I were a little richer."

Ale 'would live' w zdaniu wynikowym "I would live in Warsaw" w kontekście warunkowego "if I were richer" tłumaczymy jako 'mieszkałbym'. W samym  "I would live in Warsaw" w kontekście dawno temu - no właśnie - nie wiadomo jak przetłumaczyć - 'zamieszkiwalem' nie brzmi dobrze -  a więc dlatego musimy zamiast 'would' używać 'used to live' - zwykłem mieszkać.

"rzeczy, które nie są już aktualne. " Jak te zdanie przetłumaczyć na język angielski. Albo: "W Holandii pracowaliśmy tylko cztery dni w tygodniu, ale to już  nie jest aktualne." Może: 'We used to have a four day working week in Holland but not any more.'

Jeżeli chodzi o te ostatnie użycie 'would'. Zamiast "He was now under the impression that the film company, Dreamworks, was going to get him a passport and take him to California; Steven Spielberg would come to his rescue ..." można rownie dobrze napisać w teraźniejszości: "He *is* now under the impression that the film company, Dreamworks, *is* going to get him a passport and take him to California; Steven Spielberg *will* come to his rescue..." A więc nie może chodzić o tryb warunkowy.


----------



## majlo

"Zwykłem mieszkać" brzmi jeszcze gorzej niż "zamieszkiwałem". W języku polskim _used to live in Warsaw _przetłumaczymy po prostu jako "mieszkałem w Warszawie". A z tym trybem warunkowym, to chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę, iż to _może _być właśnie warunkowy, konteksty odkładając na bok.

Jak najbardziej może chodzić o tryb warunkowy. Byłby on tutaj niekompletny, albo obcięty, inaczej mówiąc, ale byłby to tryb warunkowy:

_"He was now under the impression that the film company, Dreamworks, was going to get him a passport and take him to California; Steven Spielberg would come to his rescue; Tom Hanks would visit him at the beach."

If Dreamworks got him a passport and took him to California, Steven Spielberg would come to his rescue; Tom Hanks would visit him at the beach.

"He *is* now under the impression that the film company, Dreamworks, *is* going to get him a passport and take him to California; Steven Spielberg *will* come to his rescue..." 

If Dreamworks gets him a passport and takes him to California, Steven Spielberg will come to his rescue..._


----------



## Szkot

I would say that the use of 'would' to describe the past sounds a little literary and/or old-fashioned. 

'Would' is possible when describing repeated activity, but not a past continuous activity.

I would live in Liverpool when I was a boy - sounds very strange to me.

In the autumn we would pick blackberries - is OK, but 'used to pick' or just 'picked' are just as good. I don't think there is any semantic difference between 'would' and 'used to'.


----------

